# المرتدين عن الإسلام و المتحولين الى المسيحية



## Dark_Angel2008 (12 مارس 2007)

عند تصفحي في إحدى المواقع صادفني هذا الموضوع أود أن أشرككم به وكان عنوان الموضوع 
Muslims are leaving Islam in Droves. 

There are more muslims leaving Islam than new converts join in.
in Russia 2 million ethnic Muslims converted to Christianity 
http://www.interfax-religion.com/?act=news&div=513

In Africa, 6 million muslims convert to Christianity every year.
http://www.aljazeera.net/programs/sh...12/12-12-6.htm

In every hour, 667 Muslims convert to Christianity. Everyday, 16,000 Muslims convert to Christianity. Ever year, 6 million Muslims convert to Christianity. These numbers are very large indeed". 


New 200,000 UK Muslims Left Islam 
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article...470584,00.html

Mullahs and Imams Leave Islam and Enter Christianity.
http://forums.catholic.com/showthread.php?t=61734

Muslim Teenagers are 50000 Murtads in Malaysia 
http://www.faithfreedom.org/forum/vi...ays=0&start=25

Thousands of Kashmiri Muslims leave Islam !
http://www.religionjournal.com/showa...date=6/13/2005

french muslims are 10000 converted to Christianity 
http://www.faithfreedom.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14838

Some 35,000 Turks converted from Islam to Christianity last year 
http://www.beliefnet.com/story/139/story_13903_1.html

و الملاحظة التي وجدتها و شدتني بما يدعيه المسلمين على إنتشار الإسلام تم الرد عليها كما يلي
In West, Islam is growing mainly by immigration, high birth rate of muslims. Yes, some gullible people are converting to Islam out of great ignorance. But, that is very very small fraction, almost neglible. Good people who think freely can not maintain peace of heart and mind in Islam. They leave Islam immediately. That's why in US, more than 75% of new converts leave Islam in few years.

و الدليل على صحتها هذا التسجيل الصوتي من إحدى الدعاة المسلمين في الولايات المتحدة

Hear this Clip
http://www.radioislam.com/_asx/Publi...ynewmleave.asx
(A Research by Prof. Ilyas Ba Yunus)

و أخيراً و ليس آخراً إليكم الموقع الذي يبحث في قضايا المرتدين و المتحولين من المسلمين 
http://islamwatch.forumup.in/index.php?mforum=islamwatch&sid=7371ae01bfc489606d c5ca9f2ebb5942

مواقع أخرى مهمة للمتنصرين و المرتدين عن الإسلام أرجو الدخول عليها تفضلوا 

http://www.exmuslim.com/

http://www.faithfreedom.org

http://www.sonsofi.org


----------



## Moony34 (12 مارس 2007)

موضوع هام ورائع...
أشكرك علي هذا البحث المتميز.


----------



## تونى تون (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المرتدين عن الإسلام و المتحولين الى المسيحية*

*شكراا على معلوماتك القيمه المفرحه درك انجل​*


----------



## الياس جمال (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المرتدين عن الإسلام و المتحولين الى المسيحية*

سلام ونعمة المسيح  
هللويا  مجدا للرب  المجد يسوع  المسيح  
هو حنشوف ياما  الرب مش نايم  ولا ميت  الرب هاهونا 
مرسي خي على  الموضوع الرب يباركك 
وهي كمان مجموعة
6 Million Muslims convert to Christianity - Al-Jazeerah !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVAxMp8Jpa8 



2.       Another Muslim converts to Christianity

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9-39Y5s0N0



3.       Dini, How Lord Jesus Guided this Muslim's life to Truth !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g9WuKmL1Hk



4.       Testimony of a former muslim - now a follower of Jesus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUU2AiHVyoc



5.       How Lord Jesus Changed Radical Muslim Khalil's Life !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp_9OuOuzic



6.       Ali,How Lord Jesus Changed the life of Alcohol Addict Muslim

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQR3BUUsDVM



7.       Muslims are coming to the Lord Jesus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SBDQyYIEvw 



8.       Abdul's Testimony. Convert from Islam to Christianity

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Phg84xk-HWA 



9.       How a Muslim lady found Real Truth. From Islam to Christ !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i_7xNFvQTo 



10.   Mohsen, From Islam to Christ. Muslims Embrace Christ !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT97e7taPus 



11.   A Muslim lady's Journey from islam to Christ.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3jZl-Pia3w 



12.   Kamil's Journey from Islam to Christ. Muslims Embrace Christ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPa8NML6S9Q 



13.   Hussain's journey from Hatred to Love. From Islam to Christ.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTg9tvd1CRM 



14.   Brother fariborz, convert from Islam to Christ the Truth !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0o84wDZU_s 



15.   Dr.Hormoz, Phd, Scientist. How I came to Christ from Islam.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vTarDV_iNc 



16.   A Muslim lady's Journey from islam to Christ.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3jZl-Pia3w 



17.   Why i left Jihad ? Ex-Muslim christian speaks out !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaRekxCJWzU 



18.   Nasser, From Islam to Christ. How he found the Real Truth !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvlHA6qXyzc 



19.   Dr.Caner Brothers, Converts From islam to Christianity-Part1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vmr4t_zd49g 



20.   Dr.Caner Brothers, Converts From islam to Christianity-Part2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WykREzL6I6o 



21.   Ellie, How she found Truth ! From Islam to Christianity

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvcyZUrPytI 



22.   Farhad's Journey from Islam to Christianity !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LkEDCOl-M0 



23.   Tass, former Fatah fighter. Convert from islam to Christ !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKrbFlPJRmc 



24.   Story of 3 former Islamic Terrorists. From Islam to Christ !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb8yyWc-d2Q 



25.   Dr.Mark Gabriel, Former Muslim Imam's Journey to Christ - P1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTBN-Jq8yi8 



26.   Dr.Mark Gabriel, Former Muslim Imam's Journey to Christ - P2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMUkVgrxtxw 



27.   Ibrahim,Former Muslim Preacher's journey frm Islam to Christ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6c74P_-Ip0



28.   Ahmed, How this Muslim Dawah Missionary Turned to Christ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRRP2ZhkNi4



29.   M.Amin, Muslim Imam Turns to Christ After Miraculous Healing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1KBIR6fnTo 



30.  How Shahrokh found real Christ. Journey from islam to Christ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gI2lr5N_ydQ 



31.  Reza,a religious muslim's journey from islam to Christianity

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIHmYpQ78iQ 



32.  Dr.Nasir, Muslim Businessman's Journey from Islam to Christ!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bO6b19GDEE 



33.  Former Muslim Rahim's Journey from Islam to Christ !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98vGb87b-Vg 



34.  Suhayr, How Jesus guided this muslim woman to Truth !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISEoTmeOcMQ 



35.  How former muslim Ali found "Jesus is more than a prophet" !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNGM9Tc1D9c 



36.  Testimony of former muslim, tortured for his faith in jesus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH_2fOXdiag 



37.  Beautiful testimony of Former Muslim Afshin.JourneyTo Christ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo6j0idOI6A 



38.  Muslim women's encounter with Christ, Became Christ-follower

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYYj1N2kuHA 



39.   Mohammed, Jesus's appearance in dreams altered muslim's life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmpGRw28mQ0 



40.  Dr.Ergun's journey to find Truth God, From Islam to Christ !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y7u9dVNI5A 



41.  Zak Anani, Former Muslim Terrorist's Journey to Christ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJhjs99jVnE 



42.  Mahmoud, from Darkness to Light. Muslims Embrace Christ.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq0xJtYFTd4 



43.  A Teacher of Islam's Journey from Islam to Christ.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TXhF7NeGo4 



44.   Nomie, A Fervent & Zealous Muslim Women's Journey to Christ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMN4djiphOQ 



45.  Crescent to Cross, A Muslim Lady's Journey to Christ.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leeSPQBTlYE 



46.  Beat women ? A Muslim woman's journey to find loving God

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbDURC_Mx6U 



47.  Ex-Muslim Christian Dr.Sookhdeo on Islam's threat to UK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t61J8-qZHhM 



48.  "They call me infidel". Ex-Muslim Christian Nonie Speaks out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POLnQ9H4Co8 


وهي انا كمان من احد الشباب بس بدون فلم لنو انا موجود هون 
سلام للكل


----------



## تونى تون (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المرتدين عن الإسلام و المتحولين الى المسيحية*

يسوع معاك اخ الياس 
صليلنا يا اخى الياس​


----------

